# Loki



## apocalypse910 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is my new 2012 extreme Loki. Yesterday he was the calmest tamest thing on earth - today, not so much. I read posts on how fast they can be, didn't realize how fast until today.

He practically levitated over my shoulder and got away from me faster than I could blink. Took an hour chase to get him back. Hopefully I didn't upset him too much. He has been very active, ate a ton of eggs when he got home, crickets later that day, and a pinkie with berries tonight.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 12, 2012)

What a cutie! I just love the baby greens. Adorable!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of green in that second picture!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 11, 2012)

So - He's grown a bit. Figured I'd post some updated pics

My favorite pic so far - 





Loki and his stuffed dragon toy
[attachment=5494]

Can you guess which is the real keyboard and which is the decoy?
[attachment=5495]


[attachment=5496]


----------



## frost (Oct 12, 2012)

wow was that in just 3 months?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah - they grow quick!
I will mention that that isn't a full size tennis ball in the last pic - realized after the fact that the pic was a bit deceptive. I believe he was at 23" last time I checked.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 12, 2012)

looking good he is going to be a real looker a
when he is grown


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya I was really surprised on how fast the chacoan grew. ,midgard seemed like he was a baby one day then adult size the next


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 20, 2012)

Loki had another huge growth spurt - grew three inches last week and started massively bulking up over the last few days. 

I took him for a walk around the house today on his leash - my brilliant leopard gecko ran out of his hide and spent ten minutes attempting to hunt Loki through the glass. I love that Gecko but I have no clue how they survive in the wild.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 20, 2012)

apocalypse910 said:


> Loki had another huge growth spurt - grew three inches last week and started massively bulking up over the last few days.
> 
> I took him for a walk around the house today on his leash - my brilliant leopard gecko ran out of his hide and spent ten minutes attempting to hunt Loki through the glass. I love that Gecko but I have no clue how they survive in the wild.



Hahahaha lepored geckos are so silly


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol that's funny my beardie does that when Godzilla is out she scratched the tank up and all

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 22, 2012)

So when did you get Loki? I wonder if he came from same clutch as Biggin? I got Biggin on July 9th he hatched Jun. 13th.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe that ours are from the same clutch - I got mine on July 10th from Bobby.

Last I checked yours was still way ahead growth wise though - Was worried that Loki was undersized for a while after seeing your pics. Loki is getting huge now - and I can only assume that Biggin is now the size of a medium T-Rex at this point.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Nov 19, 2012)

Love the way his eyes looked in this one




My favorite pic to date


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Just wanted to let you know I posted some pics of Loki's brother Biggin. Boy have they grown these past few months.




apocalypse910 said:


> I believe that ours are from the same clutch - I got mine on July 10th from Bobby.
> 
> Last I checked yours was still way ahead growth wise though - Was worried that Loki was undersized for a while after seeing your pics. Loki is getting huge now - and I can only assume that Biggin is now the size of a medium T-Rex at this point.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

How is loki foing any pics and size

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jan 28, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> How is loki foing any pics and size
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



He's doing great - he's just under 40" right now. 

He is absolutely turning out to be the sweetest lizard I've ever seen. I took him to the vet for a minor skin issue and he made friends with the entire office in no time. He jumped up and licked the receptionist's face and otherwise behaved like a big puppy. 

My only problem is that he's discovered the stairs - he wants to spend ever waking moment upstairs playing in the laundry despite it being freezing upstairs. 














Here's a video my husband took a month ago of him eating a rat
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKcgRFuSB_s&feature=share[/video]

He'll occasionally eat rats and mice but he seems to be really partial to ground rabbit and apple snails.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 28, 2013)

Who u get him from is he a extreme both of ours r cream and silver it looks like

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jan 28, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Who u get him from is he a extreme both of ours r cream and silver it looks like
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



He is an extreme - He was from the first 2012 clutch. I absolutely love their colors - they are getting more intense with every shed. He's mid-shed right now - I'll be sure to post a few more recent pics as soon as he's done.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine is a extreme cross b/w 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 6, 2013)

Some new pics - Love how happy/insane they look while eating


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

He actually looks insane  i love his fat little chin roll


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

He looks good getting lighter amd look at the jowels

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 18, 2013)

EGGS!!!





Finally got a pic of his teeth just as he smashed the egg on my carpet





Quail eggs really seem to bring out the crazy


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow beautiful gu great job i cant wait to get my extreme he is coming thursday wahooo lol


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 19, 2013)

Good pics

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

